# Riptide ST co-pilot to i-pilot



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Was everything just plug and play? I’m considering this for my TM.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

MatthewEOD said:


> Was everything just plug and play? I’m considering this for my TM.


Yes...it was, once I got the right parts. If you get this (sorry for late reply...just havent been on the site often) you can email me and I’m happy to pull up what I ordered from MK and send it to you.


----------

